# Warning ref C&S



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Visiting Johnny's emporium is *seriously* bad for your financial security :lol:

Only dropped by to pick up a couple of bits but ended up with:-

3.78gal Hyper Dressing
DP Pad Granules
PB S&G
PB S&S
PB Trim Restorer
1Z Anti Insect
1Z Paint Polish

Good to see you mate - even if Lou doesn't think so


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't blame you Andy, all great products you got!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

lol I rarely leave there without parting with a wedge!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I still say the site should carry a Government Health Warning..:lol: 

Whens the next open day, I'm running low on supplies....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

July


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> July


Excellent...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> July


A C&S Open Day in July... What with my three and a bit month holiday, I think I'll pop down for this if you don't mind a Scottish intruder!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool, i'll be able to make that one, as long as its the weekend after Goodwood?



Dave KG said:


> A C&S Open Day in July... What with my three and a bit month holiday, I think I'll pop down for this if you don't mind a Scottish intruder!! :lol: :lol:


Come down the night before and crash at ours:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Come down the night before and crash at ours:thumb:


I'll take you up on that offer, Alex, thank you very much! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> I'll take you up on that offer, Alex, thank you very much! :thumb: :thumb:


It'll be an air bed, but you'll be fine:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alex L said:


> It'll be an air bed, but you'll be fine:thumb:


I'd be happy on the floor, an air bed is luxury for a student who regulalry sleeps on friend's floors in St A... Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

That Alex is very nice chap! I hope to be able to make it to the next C&S day - was well peed off about missing the last one. But at least this time I'm on holiday!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> That Alex is very nice chap! I hope to be able to make it to the next C&S day - was well peed off about missing the last one. But at least this time I'm on holiday!


Hopefully they do it on a sunday 

We'll have to bring Dave down to you and go for a pint/something to eat the night before:thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds like a great plan to me, I'm looking forward to this - a nice wee break! :thumb: Many thanks, guys.


----------

